# Master password For Areca ARC Controllers



## Comanglia

Holy **** thank you!

Works with the ARC - 1200 as well

sorry for the necro


----------



## Tutto

Thank you indeed. I just purchased a couple of 1280's on ebay and couldn't get in until I found this thread


----------



## T0B5T3R

default password "0000" (4x zero)


----------



## iamfoxman

*ARC-1223-8i Web Clinet Password Reset Help*

Anyone know how to reset the ARCHTTP controller password in Terminal? The general master password MNO97......... works in the CLI64 Terminal client, but not on the browser controller, and admin / 0000 isn't working for me. I probably reset the password &/or user name a few years back and forgot what I put... HELP!


----------



## blahlahblah5

*Password reset*

Try using the cli, then

CLI> set password=MNO974315743924
GuiErrMsg<0x00>: Success.

CLI> sys changepw p=0000
GuiErrMsg<0x00>: Success.


----------



## lucklassen

Thanks very much for this! The CLI commands worked on my Areca 1200 card to reset the password to default.


----------

